
Show HN: Spoopy.link: in-depth link scanning - snek
https://spoopy.link
======
pizza
I was just snooping ;) and look at what occurs when you try this:
[https://spoopy.link/api/spoopy.link/api/spoopy.link/api/spoo...](https://spoopy.link/api/spoopy.link/api/spoopy.link/api/spoopy.link/api/spoopy.link/api/spoopy.link/api/spoopy.link/api/spoopy.link/apispoopy.link/api/spoopy.link/api/spoopy.link/api/spoopy.link/api/spoopy.link/api/spoopy.link/api/spoopy.link/api/spoopy.link/api/)

~~~
snek
muh api!!!!!

Don't worry, i limit redirects to a max of 4, because tbh if something
redirects more than four times, its probably spoopy.

------
snek
For those of you who are into apis, you can do a quick GET to `/api/<url>` OR
if you prefer to stream results, as they can take a bit of time to generate,
you can setup a ws connection at `/<url>`. (see
[https://repl.it/JWN0/3](https://repl.it/JWN0/3) for an example)

------
goutmaximum
But what are the criteria to make a link Spoopy? It would be great to see what
the link I just tried to check fails on exactly. Perhaps if my website was
found to be Spoopy, I know what I can do to fix it?

------
stevekemp
Remember you need to validate your input has a safe prefix:

* [https://spoopy.link/file:///etc/motd](https://spoopy.link/file:///etc/motd)

~~~
snek
For the purposes of this project I'm not sure that `file:` is a safe uri
prefix.

------
quickthrower
No https allowed in search?

------
cookkkie
Nice!

